# Just a bit of fun



## 2TATrains (Oct 30, 2013)

Just to show that we do make mistakes hears a video we made to show our mis haps

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PqU9...e8Ecw3wlAFh1gw

laugh at our expense

2TATrains


----------



## rkenney (Aug 10, 2013)

The link is mistake #1 it does not work!:laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## D&J Railroad (Oct 4, 2013)

Ahhhh, I see what you did there. Ya think you posted a video but ya actually didn't. Very good.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

2TATrains said:


> Just to show that we do make mistakes hears a video we made to show our mis haps
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PqU9...e8Ecw3wlAFh1gw
> 
> ...



I here ya. :laugh::laugh:

Try to make the video show.
It is not working.:dunno:


----------



## 2TATrains (Oct 30, 2013)

Don't know why but it seems the video doesn't want to work, I'll send it again, hope you enjoy.....






2TATrains


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I put it into the embedded form.


----------



## trains galore (Jul 22, 2013)

Haha love the bit about the class 50 Most of my trains can be pretty stubborn especially if I haven't run them in a while:laugh:


----------

